

Yelp launches their daily deals in Seattle 1/27/11 - anchoivy
http://www.yelp.com/deals/panevino-seattle?bert=UDrLQLHkoYCvZc6dhWinLg:D

======
dshankar
Yelp launched this months ago. See <http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/26/yelp-
local-deals/>

~~~
anchoivy
Ohhh I must have missed that TC article. Looks like they just launched in
Seattle as of midnight. I updated the title.

Still interesting they're expanding. I wonder how they're competing with
Groupon, LivingSocial, and Tippr..

